# Sadzīves tehnika >  veļas mašīnas remonts motorsu pārtīt vajag

## godo

Veļas mašīnai motors negriežas centrafūgas režīmā... t.i. viņš negriežas ātri, mazgāšanas režīmā viss strādā.... centrafūgas režīmā uzkarst...

motors tāds pats kā linka...
http://www.electrical-contractor.net/fo ... _Indu.html

Cik saprotu, tad tur vairāki tinumi ir un viens ir sadedzis... Varbūt kāds var ieteikt, kur var pārtīt šo motoru

----------


## tornislv

http://www.partinejs.lv - un pareizi TO vārdu raksta: "centrIfūga"

EDIT: vēl ir tāds resurss kā www.zl.lv, kur uz jautājumu "elektromotoru remonts"  izlec ne vairāk ne mazāk kā 39 ieraksti:

http://meklesanas-rezultats.zl.lv/?QAdr ... ru+remonts

bet forumā iekakāt jau vieglāk, tā pierādot ... nu, to pašu pierādot...

----------


## Vikings

Var jau būt, ka kļūdos, bet...vai tik pat labi pie vainas nevar būt beigti gultņi? Kas liek domāt, ka motors nosvilis? Tikai tas, ka karst?

----------


## godo

Vins neslēdz centrafūgas režīmu... uz maziem apgriezieniem viss strādā... to motoru noņēmu, nebija nekas īpaši izļurkājies....  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tas nav motors, kas režīmus slēgā. Tas ir kontrolieris (ar izpildķēdēm) vai, viekāršākajā gadījumā, mehāniskais pulkstenis un daži devēji.

----------


## ansius

vai vērts tev tik vecu veļas mašīnu labot? varu derēt pēc pāris mēnešiem vēl ko vajadzēs labot, piem., ūdenssūkni, gultņus, siksnu.

ar to ka centrifūga neiet, no kurienes izrāvi ka motors vainīgs? uz galda iedarbināji attiecīgajā režīmā un nestrādāja? ja nē, tad paskaties kas pa to motoru vēl ir, parasti jau gan šiem nevis motors nodeg bet elektrolīti zaudē kapacitāti, nomēri viņu un paskaties, vai nevajag mainīt. pārbaudi relejus uz plates ja tādi ir, bet ja nevari to izdarīt (pierādīt ka tiešām motors ir pie vainas) labāk saliec visu atpakaļ un mudīgi ved uz servisu kamēr var vēl ko glābt.

un ja nu tiešām zini ka motors vainīgs, tad pārtīt var daudz kur, bet piedod savā pieredzē neesmu redzējis nevienu gadījumu kad kāds būtu pārtinis veļasmašīnas motoru tā ka tas tiešām labi darbojas un nenosvilst atkal. nav tas tev prasts 3fāzu asinhronais motors, tur ir sava specifika, mitrums, u.t.t.

mans ierosinājums, labāk nopērc lietotu Miele un dzīvo laimīgs...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Veļas mašīnai motors negriežas centrafūgas režīmā... t.i. viņš negriežas ātri, mazgāšanas režīmā viss strādā.... centrafūgas režīmā uzkarst...
> 
> motors tāds pats kā linka...
> http://www.electrical-contractor.net/fo ... _Indu.html
> 
> Cik saprotu, tad tur vairāki tinumi ir un viens ir sadedzis... Varbūt kāds var ieteikt, kur var pārtīt šo motoru


 neko nevajag partit, motoram apmaini kondensatoru un ies.... iespeejams tas ir vecs un zaudeejis kapacitaati... tapeec karst un negriez....

----------


## godo

Veļas mašīna tiešam veca.. no 95 gada jau strādā, bet līdz šim nekas nebija nopietns noticis, ja neskaita, kad durvis atslēdgu nomainiju vienreiz, doma bija salabot, jo nopērkot jaunu tā pat nav garantija, kad nesalūzīs...  :: 

Bet varbūt kāds var ietekt kādu meistaru, kas var pārbaudīt to motoru, un ja tiešam kondensatori, to salabot....
Nu ja motoram gameover, tad tiešam jaunu veļas mašīnu japērk...  ::

----------


## Didzis

Vai tad 95 gada veļmašīna veca  ::   Man lietota Miele pirkta ap 1992 gadu un tad bija vismaz desmit gadus veca, vot tā ir manta, kura jau kalpo trīsdesmit gadus. 
Neticu, ka vērts motoru pārtīt. Gan jau pie veļmašīnu meistariem var no šrota mašinām nopirkt lietotu motoru. Es  arī domāju. ka motors nav nodedzis, bet pie vainas vadības shēma. Nav jau tais mašīnās nekādas kosmiskas tehnoloģijas. Atrod internetā shemu un papēti ka ieslēdzas centafūgas režims.

----------


## ansius

bez palīgiekārtām tu to motoru nepārbaudīsi, parasti to pārbauda veļasmašīnā, tāpēc stiept vienu detaļu uz servisu ir diez gan dumji, jo 70% gadījumu cilvēks ir atstiepis detaļu no veļasmašīnas uz servisu kas nav vainīga  :: 




> jo nopērkot jaunu tā pat nav garantija, kad nesalūzīs...


 es tev teicu pērc Miele, ja gribi varu iedot pat tel nr. vienam kas tirgo no Vācijas vestās, kam Latvijā veikta profilakse un drošības pēc nomainīti gultņi. ok tāda lietota miele maksā tik pat cik jauns LG, kas gan pēc laika atradīsies rūsējot blakus konteineriem, kamēr miele vēl jo projām strādās...

----------


## godo

Nu man tā veļasmašīna patālu no Rīgas, plus nav tik liels auto, ar ko varētu aizvest... tādēļ to motoru izņēmu, ar domu kad kādam varēsu iedot, lai pārbauda...
Nu ja nekas nesanāks, tad domāšu ko darīt tālāk....
Varbūt tomēr kādam ir kādas koordinātas, kas varētu man sākumā tikai motoru pārbaudīt...  ::

----------


## Tārps

Nu droši vien vienai no "ātrajām spolēm" būs radies daļējs - starpvijumu īssavienojums. Parasti tam par iemeslu ir viens..divi pilieni sārmainā šķidruma.
Tādus motorus tin daudzās vietās, tikai tie, kas tin, šajos forumos neganās, jo strādā. Dažus tādus zinu.
   Pārbaudīt var dažādi, bet iemaņas vajag un nedaudz zināt par to motoru.

   un ja nu tiešām zini ka motors vainīgs, tad pārtīt var daudz kur, bet piedod savā pieredzē neesmu redzējis nevienu gadījumu kad kāds būtu pārtinis veļasmašīnas motoru tā ka tas tiešām labi darbojas un nenosvilst atkal. nav tas tev prasts 3fāzu asinhronais motors, tur ir sava specifika, mitrums, u.t.t.

  Nu nav tur nekādas īpašas specifikas, tikai darbs jādara kārtīgi un izolācijas materiāli pareizie jāizvēlas, un īsta tinumu laka jālieto, nevis mēbeļu vai krāsa.
Tas, ka pārtītais motors nekalpo ir ŗemontētāja vaina. Pārtin tikai motoru un cer, ka viss būs kārtībā, bet motors nenomirst aiz "gara laika". Jāatrod vaina, vai tie ir gultņi, vai blīvslēgi, vai škidrumi, vai iekrituši sveši priekšmeti. Ļoti reti pērkons, vai citas nebūšanas barojošajā spriegumā.

----------


## ansius

> Tas, ka pārtītais motors nekalpo ir ŗemontētāja vaina. Pārtin tikai motoru un cer, ka viss būs kārtībā,


 ja, ja... protams... atvaino, bet servisā kurā kādu laiku pastrādāju, bija veikti eksperimenti par šo tēmu, diemžēl neviens tinēju kantoris neizdarīja darbu pietiekami kvalitatīvi... un tici vai nē, pārējai mašīnai ar to sakars ir mazs, jo tik dumji jau neesam. Konkrēti runa ir par Miele motoriem, kuru nomaiņa pret jaunu ir 2/3 no lietotas mašīnas cenas, un lai kā gribētos atrast veiksmīgu alternatīvu, pagaidām neviens risinājums nav bijis pietiekami labs (ņemot vērā arī izmaksas, jo nav vērts motoru pārtīt tad ja tas maksā tik pat cik nopirkt jaunu).

bet ja runa ir par konkrēto gadījumu, vēlreiz aicinu izsvērt visas iespējamās vainas citur, jo motors (asinhronais) ir samērā reta vaina...

----------


## GTC

Saskāros tieši ar tādu pašu problēmu - mazgājot veļu, viss ir OK, centrējot - nekā! Mašīnīte - Ariston AS848TX Margherita Snella, pirkta 1994 gadā. Pazīstami puiši ''Vernerā'' ''pabakstījās'', konstatēja ka ir strpvijumu ''īsais'', un piemeklēja man *jaunu motoru* no kāda ''dauzīta'' Aristona, vai Indesita, un nomainīja pa 20 Ls. Nezinu, vai ir vērts pārtīt to motoru, jo izmaksas apmēram sanāks tieši tādas pašas, ja piemeklē ejošu motoru.
Un runājot par nosacīti ''vecām'' mašīnītēm, tad nu nemaz nedomāju savu Aristonu mainīt ne pret ko, jo izskatās ka arī '90 gadu itāļu Aristoni ir līdzvērtīgi Mielēm, jo līdz motora maiņai esmu nomainjis tikai sūkņa blīvslēgu. ... iet kā tanks, un kā ''Vernera'' puikas teica - ''šī mašīma ar ņeržas bunduli ir nenokaujama''! ... kad pirku, pat i nemaz uz to pusi nedomāju. Paveicās!   ::  

G.

----------


## godo

Šodien atdevu servisā savu veļas mašīnu...  :: 
Motors esot beigts... gan jau kad atradīs kas ierosinaja motora nosvilšanu un ieliks jaunu motoru...  ::

----------

